# SPECIAL SALE! on NEUSPEED TSI/FSI HI-FLO Charge and Turbo Discharge Pipes only @ HS Tuning



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Neuspeed Hi-Flo Charge and Turbo Discharge Pipes gets rid of your plastic factory piping and replaces it with a very high end aluminum with a wrinkle black finish. This in turn will give you higher air flow, and greater efficiency.

*FOR A LIMITED TIME, WE ARE OFFERING A 10% SALE ON THESE PRODUCTS!*

*HI-FLO Charge Pipe:* - Fits all transverse 2008.5-up 2.0 TSI engines (CCTA / CBFA)
Neuspeed's new Hi-Flo Air Charge Pipe Conversion replaces the OE smashed and kinked plastic pipe located between the factory intercooler and throttle body. Full diameter all the way through and without any unnecessary bends, the Hi-Flo Air Charge Pipe is a must for any "chipped"or highly modified 2.0 TFSI engine. The Pipe delivers much better air flow for greater efficiency. This charge pipe is a simple bolt-on part with no modifications to the vehicle, in a black wrinkle powder coat finish.


*Turbo Discharge Pipe:* - Fits all transverse 2008.5-UP 2.0 TSI engines (CCTA / CBFA) with original K03 turbo.
The Neuspeed Hi-Flow Turbo Discharge Conversion kit includes all the parts needed to remove serious restriction from the discharge side of the turbocharger. First, a newly machined billet aluminum discharge adapter reduces restriction. Attention to detail is Neuspeed's forte, so take notice of the machined lip on the mounting flange that ensures leak free performance. Secondly, a new silicone hose is included to mate our new discharge adapter to the next and most important item in the kit, our newly manufactured 57mm discharge pipe. Consequently, all restrictions are removed with the kit's full diameter flow. All these benefits are attained with no modifications to the vehicle - this is a simple bolt-on part with no modifications to the vehicle, in a black wrinkle powder coat finish.


*K04 Turbo Discharge Pipe:* - Fits all 2008.5-UP Audi / VW transverse 2.0 TSI engines (CCTA / CBFA) with aftermarket K04 turbo kit.
Designed for most aftermarket K04 turbo conversion kits, the Neuspeed K04 Hi-Flow Turbo Discharge Pipe replaces the restrictive EO plastic pipe on the outlet side of the turbocharger. With this kit installed, you can expect better response with less turbo lag and more horsepower. This charge pipe is a simple bolt-on part with no modifications to the vehicle has a 57mm Aluminum Tubing with Billet Aluminum Locking Fitting. In a black wrinkle powder coat finish.

*What exactly are you looking for?*

*Charge Pipe:*
*FSI*
48.02.66 (No OEM Amplifier) - *CLICK HERE TO BUY - $170.95*
48.02.64 (W/OEM Amplifier) - *CLICK HERE TO BUY - $170.95*
*TSI*
48.02.68 (No OEM Amplifier) - *CLICK HERE TO BUY - $170.95*


*HI-FLO Discharge Pipe:*
*FSI*
48.02.65 (Locking Tabs @ 12 & 6 O'Clock) (Older) - *CLICK HERE TO BUY - $269.96*
48.02.67 (Locking Tabs @ 9 & 3 O'Clock) (Newer) - *CLICK HERE TO BUY - $269.96*
*TSI:*
48.02.71 - *CLICK HERE TO BUY - $224.96*

*K04 HI-FLO Discharge Pipe:*
*FSI:*
48.02.69 - *CLICK HERE TO BUY - $269.96*
*TSI:*
48.02.96 - *CLICK HERE TO BUY - $179.95*



*48.02.66*









*48.02.64*









*48.02.68*









*48.02.65/48.02.67/48.02.69*









*48.02.71*









*48.02.96*


----------

